# New addition to the family...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Just picked this little baby up from @urbanbumpkin who was babysitting it for me. Good to meet you btw


















The boiler does need tightening up slightly (quite stiff when cold but slackens slightly when hot). The green light does work btw, it goes out when it's hot enough.

Just tried an espro, tightened the grind slightly to the Classics needs. 18g in, medium tamp and gave it 6 seconds pre-infuse (proper pre-infusion, I'm spoilt lol).

Forgot to weigh the output, but it was probably in the region of 15g maybe? (Came about a third of usual height). Had a taste, full bodied and nice mouthfeel. Fruity with slight acidity. Mmmmmm. Impressed so far (total pull time inc pre-infusion was 1m:13s could do to slacken the grind maybe or dose less.

Am I a lever convert? Maybe....


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

I think I might also be a lever convert! and I've only been on here for an hour or so! That looks beautiful. I can't see the Wifey saying no!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lever muse at work here. She never lets go


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Levers are ok .... I suppose

Welcome to the fold but beware - you now have an itch that needs to be scratched

Cant see the Classic staying there for long


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

working dog said:


> Levers are ok .... I suppose
> 
> Welcome to the fold but beware - you now have an itch that needs to be scratched
> 
> Cant see the Classic staying there for long


It's been moved to the other side of the kitchen..










Mmmmm, coffee... (double pump, 17g>35g in 1m:30s, inc. 6 sec pre-infusion) and green light is on while heating up.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great meeting you today. Met me know how you get on with the tightening up the boiler.

Dam Fine looking machine


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great meeting you today. Met me know how you get on with the tightening up the boiler.
> 
> Dam Fine looking machine


Will do, just need one of those special star keys to undo the screw on the bottom.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Rhys said:


> Will do, just need one of those special star keys to undo the screw on the bottom.


Is that "just" a torx screw? You can probably pick up a set in a Pound Shop - they aren't really *special*


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Is that "just" a torx screw? You can probably pick up a set in a Pound Shop - they aren't really *special*


No, it's just a torx screw with a pin in the middle so you need a special bit with a hole in it









..anyway, the grinder that cam with it is a little conical thing. Apparently it was stuck on one setting... So I took unscrewed the adjuster collar/burr caririer and it was full off coffee (mega-retention!). Cleaned the threads and put it back together. It now adjusts. The only thing wrong with it is the chute is lose because the plastic bit inside where the retaining screw holds the chute on is cracked. Just need to strip it (and clean inside) then find a little screw to hold the chute back on.










Once I've fixed it, I'll be selling it on as I don't need umpteen grinders. It'll probably fit in the Major's hopper!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Rhys said:


> No, it's just a torx screw with a pin in the middle so you need a special bit with a hole in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"security torx" I believe it's called. Can buy a set of the various bits no problem.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It was great having the La Pav for a few days. I didn't bother checking out the grinder. Looks a bit like an Isomac.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Spot on urban, looks like an Isomac macinino professionale inox to me. http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/isomac_grinder/latest


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

marcuswar said:


> Spot on urban, looks like an Isomac macinino professionale inox to me. http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/isomac_grinder/latest


Yes, that's the one. Plastic threaded upper carrier and tinny construction. The burr area was full of coffee. Probably ideal as a cheap starter grinder for brewed maybe? I don't know how good (if at all) they are for espresso.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I've no personal experience but there was post about it on the forum here ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?4785-Isomac-Macinino-Prof-Inox-Coffee-Grinder


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice set up Rhys...I'm hoping to be following in your footsteps, looking for a lever...had a chat with coffee chap who's on it for me. Will be looking for tips from you.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

GCGlasgow said:


> Nice set up Rhys...I'm hoping to be following in your footsteps, looking for a lever...had a chat with coffee chap who's on it for me. Will be looking for tips from you.


This will be quite a case of the blind leading the blind.. Though so far I've not had any sink shots.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

You might find the reply get size in here.......

http://www.toolstation.com/m/part.html?p=92461

Will need a driver/handle thingummy as well


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Brewer in training said:


> You might find the reply get size in here.......
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/m/part.html?p=92461
> 
> Will need a driver/handle thingummy as well


That'll do, I have a Toolstation in York.


----------

